# Cheap Asses Anonymous (CAA)



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

So we all love the tba. Its fun to open up the wallet and blow half your paycheck on the latest and greatest red, yellow, green or blue tools.

But on the other end of the spectrum there are cheap frs like me.

I make special trips to harbor freight to buy 2$ roller frames and plastic gloves for half the price of home depot.

I buy sandpaper online to pay wholesale for what I should be paying retail for. My local suppliers can meet my price or choke on it! 

Paint pole have a bad fitting? Yep, lets put a screw in it and make that 10$ tool (which I got for free) last three more years.

So whenever you negotiate a great deal, or fold up that dollar and put it back in your pocket you can brag about it here.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Leo?...

Leo?....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I'll have to think a little about it but as far as roller frames...I prefer a nice one over a cheapie.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Nearly half of my tools are second hand or clearance items. 
All of my woodworking tools (gathering dust from lack of use for the last two years...) are all garage sale finds. 
I've gotten plenty for less, and I don't mind that. 
Gonna be a real kick in the pants when I need to start replacing these things though... 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Robie said:


> Leo?...
> 
> Leo?....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Bastid :jester:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I get tremendous satisfaction in good finds, deals and effective repairs. I don't go crazy on repairs (no breaking tools down for me..), but a good, cheap repair is sweet. 

My Dewalt 1/2" mixing drill, (500 rpm or whatever) was missing the side grip, so an 8" carriage bolt has been serving that role for several yea

Btw, great thread name. I'm in! My name is Mark (Hi Mark!!!)...and I'm a cheap ass...


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Yes, I have made " the walk of shame " out of the HF

The intoxicating aroma of chinese-ium is overwhelming sometimes

Most of the time , it's like waking up with a fat girl in the bed , after a night of drinking

But , other times I've felt like , I found the pot of gold at the end of a rainbow

Usually , if I go for a cheap tool , it's because I think I'll only need it for one time use


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Who hasn't purchased the HF $9.99 side grinder and said it's perfect for this job? :thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

i get my tarps, bungees, and ratchet straps at HF. That is pretty much it anymore. I have had good luck with their $15 multi tools, owning 3 and only killing one.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I can go one better. I buy my paint touch up cups at the Dollar Store, same ones are 1.89 at Wally World. Also dollar store paint brushes for dust brushes, or for epoxy filler application.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Idothat said:


> Yes, I have made " the walk of shame " out of the HF
> 
> The intoxicating aroma of chinese-ium is overwhelming sometimes
> 
> ...





rrk said:


> Who hasn't purchased the HF $9.99 side grinder and said it's perfect for this job? :thumbsup:


I have their wrenches and sockets, some 1/4" hex shaft sockets, hex extensions, some of their cases and lots of their moving blankets. My wife even likes going in there because they have some crafts and garden trinkets.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Leo G said:


> I have their wrenches and sockets, some 1/4" hex shaft sockets, hex extensions, some of their cases and lots of their moving blankets. My wife even likes going in there because they have some crafts and garden trinkets.


My son bought the big set of mechanics tools at HF 

They are actually quite nice


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Nice thing about it is for the cost of a single Snap On wrench you get a whole kit. If one breaks you probably don't care, chuck it and get another. Same thing with Ocean State Job Lot. I go there for single use tools.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Leo G said:


> Nice thing about it is for the cost of a single Snap On wrench you get a whole kit. If one breaks you probably don't care, chuck it and get another. Same thing with Ocean State Job Lot. I go there for single use tools.


The set my boy bought is life time warranty


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Being a cheap ass has never worked in my favor.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Nice thing about it is for the cost of a single Snap On wrench you get a whole kit. * If one breaks you probably don't care, chuck it and get another.* Same thing with Ocean State Job Lot. I go there for single use tools.


 LOL... bought the 1/2 in. Drive Click Type Torque Wrench... dang thing twisted off in the socket... speaks well for the torque wrench itself, not so much for their socket driver... :laughing:


HF is good for certain things, but all depends on what you're buying...


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

You definitely are rolling the dice at HF 

If it's something you need to perform flawlessly, you probably shouldn't buy it there


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Have a harbor freight 10" chop box. Make like 25 cuts a year. The blade was almost as much as the saw lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

The big mechanics tool boxes are an incredible deal at HF

They even get good reviews from some of the car magazines


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Idothat said:


> The big mechanics tool boxes are an incredible deal at HF
> 
> 
> 
> They even get good reviews from some of the car magazines




Yea a lot of guys on the garage journal swear by them as well

They get great reviews 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

avenge said:


> Being a cheap ass has never worked in my favor.


There's certainly an art to doing it right. I like to focus rescuing or acquiring good stuff, not spending lesser $$ for inferior junk.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> There's certainly an art to doing it right. I like to focus rescuing or acquiring good stuff, not spending lesser $$ for inferior junk.


Only challenge is nowadays, unless you're into futzing around with broken stuff, the chasm between what you'd lose in working time plus parts and time not being able to use the tool versus buying a new one is much smaller, so harder not the justify getting new...

But you do get what you pay for... HF is good for your average consumable, but the tools are 50/50 chance...


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I despise paying retail for anything. Does that make me a cheap azz? :blink:

Retailmenot.com for coupons and discounts is my go to pre-purchase at many retail stores.

Ebay with an auto-bidder is the most awesome deal grabber ever! 

Unfortunately I have an affinity for quality, which often means paying top dollar. For instance there were zero discounts on my new 2019 Jackson Rockstar 4.0 kayak. I did get them to remove the $99 shipping fees so there is that. Always gotta be getting a deal...


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Spray bottles from the dollar tree are handy for deck staining.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Peter_C said:


> I despise paying retail for anything. Does that make me a cheap azz? :blink:


Right?!


Peter_C said:


> ....Always gotta be getting a deal...


I go to this Slot-Car swap meet they have twice a year. I don't care what they are asking for a car, I will always haggle price.
It's a swap meet -- that's what they're for. My favorite part of going to swap meets is the haggling.

Disclaimer: Haggling is for swap meets and parking lot deals. I don't play to client haggling.

Now, not all people see the same way. The deal you got might not seem to good to me. And vise versa.

But yeah, "Always gotta be getting a deal".


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

KAP said:


> Only challenge is nowadays, unless you're into futzing around with broken stuff, the chasm between what you'd lose in working time plus parts and time not being able to use the tool versus buying a new one is much smaller, so harder not the justify getting new...
> 
> But you do get what you pay for... HF is good for your average consumable, but the tools are 50/50 chance...


Agreed. 

I don't even bother with HF consumables after buying some lemons that seems like a steal at the time. 

The occasional rarely-used tool, sure. I bought a variable speed polisher that got me through a couple marble jobs just fine.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> I can go one better. I buy my paint touch up cups at the Dollar Store, same ones are 1.89 at Wally World. Also dollar store paint brushes for dust brushes, or for epoxy filler application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I get mine for 25 cents at the dollar store with a lid :thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

These are the ones I get. Only ones that don't cramp my hands after 30 minutes or so. And for a buck. They also cleannout easily after they dry for a couple days.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Plastic-Cut-and-Trim-Brush-Cup/17165798

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

I do no know if this makes me a cheap ass or not may need a thread named Morbid Tool Buys.

I have been given tools and bought some tools from widows, being here in Gods waiting room we see a lot of tools from some poor guy that left this world most of the time the tools are junk, but I have bought some gems, not so long ago a picked up a older Hilti hammer drill and at set of Kerr electric shears the nice thing about some of these tools they are old school and built to last. 

I am with every one else Harbor Fright has some good deals I buy tool bags from there for angle grinders etc, I have been buying Goodyear air lines from them for years have one on board now and a fifty foot in the crib.

Back in the 90's when we went racing to Laguna Seca Harbor Fright had a store in Salinas back then it was real small and the tools were sitting on fold up tables and still in the shipping box's with made in china printed on them, that company has come a long way in 30 years.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Dollar store

16' tape measure. I don't use this for a tape, I use it as a story stick. I'll get a permanent marker, too. Story sticks don't fit in the glove compartment....

Scientific calculator. Yup, I do a lot with a oad of paper, pencil, and $1 calculator.

Misc lightweight storage. I have one I stocked with auto trim removal tools, including the soecific torx screwdriver I need. Another has autimotive and small engine electrical troubleshooting stuff.

9V batteries. I have a ton of stuff that gets little use, so no matter what battery is in it, I plan on using a new battery.

D cell batteries, samething.

Awesome!, my basic cleaner. Not quite as good as KrudKutter.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Lee Valley makes a blank tape measure for that also.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/gifts/page.aspx?p=65359


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Swear to God, I'm still using the 12-14 dollar oscillating cutoff tool I bought at Menards 7-8 years ago.

Noisiest frickin tool I own too.

Mostly, it rides in back of truck where my boy Wolfie used to ride.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Robie said:


> Lee Valley makes a blank tape measure for that also.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/us/gifts/page.aspx?p=65359


Yeah, but it's almost 7 bucks.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Swear to God, I'm still using the 12-14 dollar oscillating cutoff tool I bought at Menards 7-8 years ago.
> 
> Noisiest frickin tool I own too.
> 
> Mostly, it rides in back of truck where my boy Wolfie used to ride.


I got a Ryobi angle grinder I just can't kill too


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I wanted the Ryobi Air Strike nailer because it gets pretty good reviews, but I didn't want to buy a battery for it and have a dedicated charger, so I soldered and hot glued a Milwaukee battery base from an unused tool to it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Golden view said:


> I wanted the Ryobi Air Strike nailer because it gets pretty good reviews, but I didn't want to buy a battery for it and have a dedicated charger, so I soldered and hot glued a Milwaukee battery base from an unused tool to it.


Now that's a cheapskate right there.:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

HF stuff

Nitrile gloves
Latex gloves
Mallets and misc hammers
Chip brushes
Freebies
23 ga pin nailer

I liked their old style reciprocating saw. Small and lightweight, but sacrificed cutting speed. Good fir getting into tight spaces the Makita couldn't, and didn't wear out my shoulders using overhead. $20

Misc nechanics tools.

$5 multimeters.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

With our floors freshly finished, I was going to put down some ramboard paths. Instead of buying a new roll, I went to Costco and loaded up on free cardboard that separates the merchandise levels in the pallets.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Ryobi

These aren't really because I'm a cheap ass, just that I still prefer corded. I figure if the Ryobi cordless works OK for me, it's a go for that class of tool. 

Caulk gun ~30. I bought this as soon as I saw it on the shelf maybe 10 years ago, there were no other brands stocked. Saves my carpal tunnel, and works well.

Angle grinder. I had a few rusty nuts that needed ground off, so I picked one up. Much handier than corded, eats batteries like popcorn.

6 1/2" circ saw. Bought it to try on a shed build. Maybe $70. Way expensive in the scheme of things.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Anything I get cheap, I seem to resell at a massive profit. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> With our floors freshly finished, I was going to put down some ramboard paths. Instead of buying a new roll, I went to Costco and loaded up on free cardboard that separates the merchandise levels in the pallets.


I use free cardboard, too. I just make sure no printing is against the floor surface.

I also have a source of plain white buckets with lids. Food grade, oils came in them.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Anything I get cheap, I seem to resell at a massive profit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's because you're buying used....


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Craigslist, yard sales, etc.

Mainly I get used tools thiis way. I'm always looking for another axe, but $10 is my limit. I've picked up $200 axes for $5.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

hdavis said:


> That's because you're buying used....


Because I am cheap. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Anything I get cheap, I seem to resell at a massive profit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You know the old saying, Money's made on the buy, not the sale.:thumbsup:


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Anything I get cheap, I seem to resell at a massive profit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Does that include the ex?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

rescraft said:


> Does that include the ex?


No, just glad to cut my losses. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Letting someone else take over payments is always a good option


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Letting someone else take over payments is always a good option


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Apparently it takes 2 guys to pay the freight...


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Apparently it takes 2 guys to pay the freight...


ouch...


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

My current hobby is to find the things I need online, and make the Depot price match it. :whistling

I don't buy much from Princess Auto (Canadian Harbor Freight), but Amazon deals and sales hunting is my go too.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

shanewreckd said:


> My current hobby is to find the things I need online, and make the Depot price match it. :whistling


Home Depot price matches +10% :whistling (At least in the USA)

If you are gonna be cheap, learn to do it right :thumbup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Peter_C said:


> Home Depot price matches +10% :whistling (At least in the USA)
> 
> If you are gonna be cheap, learn to do it right :thumbup:


If you're going to go that far, then go to Lowes, get the same thing, and use the ARV account to get an additional 5%....  :laughing:


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Home Depot only beats by 10% on local prices. Online stores or online flyers from other cities are only matched. At least 'round here


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

shanewreckd said:


> Home Depot only beats by 10% on local prices. Online stores or online flyers from other cities are only matched. At least 'round here




I bought.maybe 20 sheets of OSB from HD one time. The app on my phone for the store I was in showed the price a bit lower than the posted price at the rack maybe 50 cents/sheet.

When I checked out, I told the clerk it was advertised cheaper online. For the store we were in. The exact one.

She said they can’t match prices.

I scratched my head.

“That is the advertised price for this store.” Said I.

After some hemming and hawing on her part, she relented. “We can do it this time” she said.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Does everyone know about Home Depot Bid Room pricing? Often much better than price match.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Golden view said:


> Does everyone know about Home Depot Bid Room pricing? Often much better than price match.


Isn't it 10 percent off orders of 2k or more?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

When I plan to make a big purchase from Home Depot, I'll drive to Cheyenne and pay their 3% sales tax vs the local 7.8% 

Did that when I purchased 4 Rolling Tool boxes at once.


----------



## SPG (Mar 9, 2017)

sparehair said:


> Isn't it 10 percent off orders of 2k or more?


Usually, but It can be more sometimes. The best I got was 25% on a window order and they threw in delivery to the site almost an hour away from the store.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

sparehair said:


> Isn't it 10 percent off orders of 2k or more?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


0-40%+ depending on the product. Tools and lumber, not much. Flooring, insulation, millwork, hardware can be marked down a lot.

One example: A stack of trim was $2000. Bid room was $1300. McCoy Millwork was $1100.


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

I always check the clearance rack at Home Depot. That’s where most of my makita comes from. 

I also buy from pawn shops and second hand from other trades guys. I’m 29, who knows what I’ll be working on in 10-20 years, so I’ve picked up some good tools from 50+ year old guys that know what tools they need to hang on to, usually by then you’re specialized or a GC that keeps every tool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshN (Jul 2, 2017)

Went into work the other day and my boss said to me, “Lowe’s has Johnson 4ft and 2ft levels on clearance, package deal, both for one price. Normal is $45 and they are about $13.”
He had picked up a couple to have as backups because as hard as we try to keep levels perfect, from time to time they get dropped, stuff fall on them, etc and he said for that price it was worth storing them at the shop. 
He knows I’m trying to grow my tool collection so he let me know. Even though I don’t have a use for them right now I’m sure they will be used now thay I have them. 
Long story short, I’m the new owner of two levels.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

And you didn't tell everyone here about the deal right away?


----------



## JoshN (Jul 2, 2017)

Been busy with school and haven’t read the forum in a while. Posted as soon as I saw the thread. 
My local one had about 8 in stock on Thursday. They weren’t with the regular clearance items, and not with the levels. They were by the air compressors in the tool section on a top shelf. If I wasn’t looking for them I might not have found them.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Forgot about this. My harbor freight trailer I built 3 winters ago for garbage. Don't use it any since we have a 30yard container at the yard for garbage. Going to try to get a couple hundred for it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

